# Dream Big (if you want)



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Many of you know that our business has been a huge success and that we are building a new 6000 square foot soap facility. We're hoping to be able to move into it by September/October. But I wanted to share with you a photo that I took today.










This is a photo of 1200 bars of almond soap that Jim made yesterday that we have to cure in our house, because there is absolutely no room to cure them in our existing 1500 square foot soaproom.

When I first started our business, I put a post here on DGI asking how long it had taken people to sell their first 500 bars of soap. That seemed like such a huge amount to me. And there were many days I thought I'd never get there. But I had a dream (and it was a big one) and I kept working toward it.

I've been asked to speak at an event this Thursday for women in business. The objective of my speech is: "Every woman in business can fulfill her dreams by following 4 steps". So I've been thinking a lot about dreaming and why some people achieve their dreams and others don't. And what is required of you to accomplish your dream.

So I want to encourage you to dream big and then come up with a plan to get there. I had a big dream and knew I wouldn't get there unless I had a plan. I had to make a LOT of sacrifices along the way, but it was completely worth it because I knew what I was working toward.

If your dream is a big soap business (or something completely different) what are you doing to get there?. I've said it before, if you want a successful soap business, first make the best bar of soap you can make and then figure out how to sell it. It doesn't matter how great it is if you can't get it in people's hands.

So, I don't really have a point to this post except to say that while our success has been above normal, I think that anybody here is capable of having a soap business that supports them if that is your dream, you make a plan, and you're willing to work that plan really, really hard.

Basically, I love this forum and I just wanted to encourage people to dream big and that you can do it!!

PJ


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you PJ,
Sometimes we need to hear that the hard work is worth it and that we can succeed. I appreciate your post.
Tamera


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Tamera - there have been plenty of times that I have been discouraged and wondered what the heck I was doing. I just kept coming back to the dream. I'm glad I could help!

PJ


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks PJ, your post means a lot. I think there is more than one of us on this forum that has a dream and we are in the "what the heck am I doing" phase. I know you will be very inspiring when you give your talk because you already inspire us here at DGI with your posts.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

:yeahthat


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for sharing- printing it. where can we find the speech?


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm sure you have had many people say to you "God how do you do all you do?" I think we have the same number of kids and we also homeschool and I get asked that frequently. I always respond I don't do it I train my children  I love that old saying, and it certainly applies to you "if you want to get something done give the task to someone who is busy cuz' you know it will get done!" Congratulations on your success...your a blessing and an inspiration to all of us aspiring artisans 

Linda


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Jennifer - the speech is still in my head right now. LOL It's supposed to be video taped on Thursday, so I'll try to post a link to it here. 

Linda - yep, a very common question and that old saying is so true. Thanks for the kind words! 

PJ


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes please post it to the forum, or at least a link to your website if you put it on there!

I have new folks in soap class all the time say, they are just here to learn, they can't make soap because they have kids. I always give them your web site to look through! Just tonight as I was washing molds, I was thinking about you and how your boys wash your molds for you, and thought about calling and seeing if they have an easier way  You are such a sucess story, and better, your so willing to give back, most do not. Congrats on your continued success, and we want photos when you get your new facility going.

Vicki


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

"Every woman in business can fulfill her dreams by following 4 steps"

What? Wait? Where are the steps! :rofl

Good luck with your speech, maybe this will lead you down more new paths.


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

That is so great PJ! I'm so happy for you and your family :biggrin You all have worked so hard in the past few years and you deserve the benefits of your work. Congrats on your new facility and good luck on your speech today.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Congratulations on your sucessful venture! Happy for you!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm with SherrieC, what are the four steps?!?

Yes, thanks PJ for sharing all that you do. Every time you and your family appear either in print or on tv, I get new business. Thank you!!!


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Vicki - that's so funny. I don't know how I'll replace the children if they grow up and don't want to work the business. They do SO much around here.

I'll share the speech video so you can hear the whole thing and the four steps. The magic four steps are here at my house. LOL

Cindy - then you better make more soap b/c we have our biggest thing yet coming up August/September. I can't share yet what it is, but I will as soon as I'm allowed and I have a date. 

PJ


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Lucky Cindy...I only get business from that 'Dirty Jobs' episode where she has the toliet out in her pasture!!! Texas....soap....toliet....yep Nubian Soaps comes up on google I guess  LOL!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=23320.0

I do thank you. Your dedication to promoting not just your soap but gm soap in general help us all.

Thank you,

Peggy Sue

Ps...Do you want to share ....where did those trays come from? lol


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Peggy - they're from soap equipment.com. Wicked expensive, but exactly what we needed and great quality. We need to be able to stack really high and these allow that. Bread racks and most other solutions require too much floor space.

PJ


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

So.... Did you have Fun : )


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for posting...I always feel so "small" compared to everyone on here! Am still experimenting with small batches and variations on the wal mart recipe with different oils/butters. There aren't many GOAT soapers around here, so I always get people asking if I make soap. My goal this year is to get four or five "good" scents/mixes done by christmas to sell small scale.

Had a lady just yesterday ask why I made it from "scratch", rather than buying the melt and pour soaps like "everyone else". When I told her we actually raised and milked the goats, she asked if she could buy some to resell!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Perfect Amanda! That is how it starts! Vicki


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey everyone, so I arrived at the event and it was NOTHING like what I was told it was. LOL I was told it was women in business. There were kids there and women who were definitely not in business. LOL So I basically scratched my speech and just talked. I got a lot of positive comments, so I'm guess it went well.

My 4 points were basically all about goals. If you're going to meet your dreams, you have to dream big, then set goals and have a way of tracking those goals and doing whatever it takes to meet them. I'll save the speech and when I give it at another event, I'll try to tape it and post it here. 

PJ


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

:yeahthat


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmm, How disappointing. Oh well, at least you have a speech prepared ahead for the next thing.


----------

